# Getting papers of an OTTB



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Unless whoever buys her plans to breed her, her JC papers aren't necessary.

If she raced, she should have an upper lip tattoo. Get that, then contact the JC. They should be able to help you.


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

That's weird that everyone would want to see papers, but that's neither here nor there! I would contact the JC and give them her registered name and tattoo number, if it's readable. They should be able to go from there.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I have all of my horses Jockey Club papers and their Thoroughbred Breeders Registration papers. They were given to me when I got my horses. My horses came from their original breeder/owner.

Do you at least have her TB registration papers? I know I would for sure want at least the breed papers if I were buying. The Jockey Club papers really aren't going to do anyone any good unless they are going to race the horse again. With her being a mare, people will want her papers so that if they were to breed her they could register the foal.


----------



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

OK. thanks everyone. I don't have her Thoroughbred Breeders Registration either papers  SO I guess I should work on getting those...She was born in Indiana, so do I need to contact the TBR in Indiana? She's my first and I am still learning


----------



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

added
She was sold to me without papers. So does that mean that when she was first done racing that her owners old her without papers on purpose? So that she would not be able to race again? I don't care for her racing papers, I guess I would like her TB breeders registration papers. I know they may be a chance that I won't be able to get them, but if there is I would like to, for selling purposes.


----------



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

This is my girl. She wasn't the best racer:lol: But she's a sweety
Equibase Company - Thoroughbred Racing Information


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Be prepared for an uphill battle. A lot of trainers keep the papers to insure that the horse is never returned to the racetrack, and then over time they are usually lost. If you can track down the last listed owner you could get them to fill out a lost papers report, but be prepared for a fee.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you didn't even get her TB registration papers when you got her. 

Like QHDragon said, you may have to track back through her previous owners to try and find them. There is a chance someone may still have them in their files somewhere. 

Honestly, if someone comes along that is really interested in her for a riding horse it really shouldn't matter much if she doesn't have her papers. It is nice to have them but they aren't needed unless she were to race again which isn't likely, or if someone wanted to have her as a broodmare. Most likely she is being sold as a riding horse so it really shouldn't matter.

Hopefully you will track them down somewhere.


----------

